# Like the new framework here but .....



## user2561 (Dec 29, 2011)

It seems that a lot of the posts and threads here have disappeared. I am sure that they were lost in transition. Anyway of getting them back??

Also...the older framework had a visible link to contractortalk.com which made it easy to switch from one forum to the other. Be great to see that again....otherwise this newer software framework is pretty nice.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

There were about 4 posts that were made yesterday that were list. Otherwise they should all be there. Do you have any examples?

I'll see if we can add a link somewhere. That's not a bad idea.


----------



## user2561 (Dec 29, 2011)

Nathan said:


> There were about 4 posts that were made yesterday that were list. Otherwise they should all be there. Do you have any examples?
> 
> I'll see if we can add a link somewhere. That's not a bad idea.


Actually there were far more than 4....a couple of examples:

There was a post by another pro member here titled something like..."What would you do if you had a compressor...."

There was a post in the Safety forum titled "Putting Safety to Work"

That's just a couple....


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

I see what you mean. The syncing between our databases must have been a little further apart than I thought.

I'm seeing about 50 less posts. 

Sorry about that.


----------



## user2561 (Dec 29, 2011)

Nathan said:


> I see what you mean. The syncing between our databases must have been a little further apart than I thought.
> 
> I'm seeing about 50 less posts.
> 
> Sorry about that.


That sounds more like it.....be nice if they could be rounded up. No biggie.


----------



## user2561 (Dec 29, 2011)

Any luck on finding the missing threads and posts Nathan??


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry, it's hard to back out what we did. I think we will have to move on.


----------



## user2561 (Dec 29, 2011)

Nathan said:


> Sorry, it's hard to back out what we did. I think we will have to move on.


Righto


----------

